# Help me design a HT sub with the 12" audiomobile mass



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

So I found one of these gems and would like to put it to HT use. Ive seen the sonotube design but does anyone have any good suggestions/old links to previous designs?










Design will be long and narrow in order to hide between my couch unseen. ex: 13.5x13.5 x whatever depth needed so a long port is no big deal. Or sealed. What do you think?


----------

